# Audi RS3



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone thinking of buying one.....saloon or sportsback
If so what car do you have at present please
I'm looking into it and have an A4 S Line at the moment


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got a mondeo and not looking at an RS3 but a Golf R Estate.

One question, had you thought about an S4?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I had, in fact, and the S4 was my initial plan but I'm now wondering if the RS3 may be the better option


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd love an rs 3 just worries me you can't keep it idiots kicking your front door in for keys or jumping you for keys in car park. I once said this to dealer, his response was ' we can take the badge off for you' lol.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nardo grey for me


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

There is one that tends to pass me in a morning on the motorway - if I time it right and slow down slightly, he gives it the beans as we go up the slip road from 1 motorway to the other - I wind the window down and love the sound and cracking as it changes up.

I have seen him looking at me and smiling on the odd occasion, so I think he knows what we're both doing 

Looks very nice and is in the dark grey, but I have a real liking for the A3 saloon over the hatchback - I think Audi have the dimensions / look just about spot on for me


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

I part ex'd my VW Scirocco in earlier this year for a Golf R 

Initially i was looking at the S4, S3 and m135/40i but after driving them all i inadvertently took the Golf R for a test drive while the scirocco was in for service. And well.... yeah the golf R is now on the drive  ha ha brilliant all rounder in the HH section in my opinion. I Do like the 8v RS3 though and cannot take anything away from it but they where just way out of my budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I prefer the RS3 saloon as I do like a two door sports coupe. That would be my choice. The only downers for me are the no manual gear box and it's so damn expensive, I mean a fully loaded RS3 would set you back around £60,000 :doublesho


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a little play on the configurator and the price soon shoots up. For a half decent spec you are well over 50k which puts it into some serious competition. The five pot engine seems to be a peach though. Is it me or have car prices gone crazy?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are very fast. 

There is a new Autocar video pitching it up against the M140i on a damp track. The RS3 was faster and they awarded it the win, but they concluded the Mlite was more fun. 

The guy driving the RS3 had little interaction at all. Just point and go with no drama.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Evo did a short video of the A45 vs the rs3 on a drag race. The Rs3 looks seriously quick!

http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/17915/mercedes-a45-amg-vs-audi-rs3-which-is-fastest

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The RS3 is a quick car but it's the extras that up the price to a ridiculous number:doublesho where as the A45 comes in a lot cheaper but the quality and what it comes with are as standard :thumb: I paid £42,750 and that was with all the spec but without the aero package but that was with a lot of discount :thumb: Even the new RS3 with all the spec is pushing around £60,000 plus way to much and still a dull looking car:wave:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Evo did a short video of the A45 vs the rs3 on a drag race. The Rs3 looks seriously quick!
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/17915/mercedes-a45-amg-vs-audi-rs3-which-is-fastest
> 
> ...


Here's another here cooks with another three cars thrown in :thumb:

Agree with Chongo though pricewise it's just too dear.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Evo did a short video of the A45 vs the rs3 on a drag race. The Rs3 looks seriously quick!
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/17915/mercedes-a45-amg-vs-audi-rs3-which-is-fastest
> 
> ...


That's the old one. The A45 should have matched it.

The new one takes the straight line performance up another level. 0-100mph should be under 8 seconds. That's very impressive.

The old one was £40,000 and people added £7000 of options on average. They left all the tasty options off.

The new one is £44,000. It's safe to say it'll be £50,000+.

I was offered a good discount off the last one and immediate delivery by two dealers even though the internet said you couldn't get either. Too many people dive in and pay too much.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thinking about an RS3 ( got SQ5)


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Got the S3 Saloon and will have had it 3 years come November since new. I fancy the new RS3 Saloon and looking at having a "chat" with Audi in September


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf R got done by the Civic

I thought the Gof R was the fastest car on the planet... a bit like a 335d a few years back lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

macca666 said:


> Here's another here cooks with another three cars thrown in :thumb:
> 
> Agree with Chongo though pricewise it's just too dear.
> 
> RS 3 v A45 AMG v Civic Type R v Golf R v Focus RS - DRAG & ROLLING RACE | Head-to-Head - YouTube


That guy just annoys me. I just can't take to his videos at all.

The A45 should be doing a quarter mile in around 12.4 secs. I notice that during the filming that the fuel tank was absolutely empty. 12.9 is miles off the real pace. The Audi is probably capable of a bit faster too. It's really quick in the new 400bhp spec.

The filming is all over the place when trying to work out what is going on.

The rolling run the RS jumps the start. Even after jumping the start the Civic Type R and Golf R both pull it back in and overtake. They just don't have 345bhp of go.

I'm warming to the Civic. I wouldn't buy one, but if you want an aggressive pumped up hot hatch they stand out on their own. They are fast by all accounts too.

It'd have been interesting to have thrown the M140i into the mix. It'd be somewhere between the A45 and RS3 on the rolling start.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Golf R got done by the Civic
> 
> I thought the Gof R was the fastest car on the planet... a bit like a 335d a few years back lol.


The RS also got done by the Civic Type R. The RS jumped the rolling start race and still got caught and passed by the Civic Type R. The Golf was coming through too.

All the videos have real issues launching the Golf with the manual box. They always bog down and make poor starts. I'm sure all the Golf boys will be demanding a new race with a DSG box.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Would also be nice to see a comparison with some bends involved. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I kind of thought of getting an RS3 saloon but considering it's near £50,000 when specced up, I'd be better getting a Jaguar F-Type for a bit more as I've been wanting one for a year or so.

I've got a VW Scirocco and love it. The fact that VW aren't bringing out a new Scirocco model means I will not be buying another VW as in my eyes, it will be a step down.

I'm disappointed the RS3 is not offered in yellow. Yellow is always the fastest paint.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I opted for the new S4 Avant (currently being built) and did look into the RS3, but found it a little too small. S4 is a similar size to the Passat Alltrack we have now, ut that tone on start up sold it for me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Audi are saying that for the S4 and S4 Avant Ordering on this model is currently suspended while we await revised technical information.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I ordered mine end of Q2. Did hear about the suspension, but wasn't sure if it had been lifted as I know some brokers that are still putting orders through. Surely whatever the issue is, it would apply to cars still being built, but I've not experienced any delay on my order, if anything it went into build early according to the Audi order tracker.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Spoke to a dealer yesterday. Production currently halted for the 3.0 turbo on the S4/S5 until the emissions have been sorted. New order will be ready in Dec/Jan now.

Mine just got built, but I was told by two dealers it had virtual ****pit as standard which it doesn't, so am probably going to cancel my order and then reorder if there are any slots available.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

No thanks. For 50K you can buy a real car.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

ollienoclue said:


> No thanks. For 50K you can buy a real car.


Real??

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

The RS3 and the A45 are fast in a straight line but like most modern cars these days they take the fun and thrill out of driving which I think the Civic and Focus are more focused on.

still the Audi and Merc are awesome cars


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

ollienoclue said:


> No thanks. For 50K you can buy a real car.


Real car...Yes this must all be in my imagination, better stop dreaming!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> Real??
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yes, a real car, not a tarted up hatch with a particularly grunty engine. 50K gets you into a world of all things swoopy looking and fantastic to drive.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh no! Not the new mega hatch vs 2nd hand exotica debate again...:tumbleweed:


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

wylie coyote said:


> Oh no! Not the new mega hatch vs 2nd hand exotica debate again...:tumbleweed:


Hahaha! That's what came to my mind!


----------

